# Fecha pautada



## King Crimson

Hola foreros,
En un correo recibido de un proveedor se habla de una reunión urgente y el correo termina con esta frase:
_
Esperamos poder acordar dicha reunión en la fecha pautada debido a la importancia de la misma_.

Aunque el significado es claro, no estoy seguro de como traducir “fecha pautada”, es decir si equivale a “data concordata” o tal vez a “data indicata”. Lamentablemente, las varias definiciones de “pautar” (incluso la que encuentro en el diccionario de WR) no me ayudan a sacar esta duda.

¿Qué opináis?


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, KC.
Non pensi che possa essere un errore di battitura per "fecha pa*c*tada"?


----------



## King Crimson

Ciao Necsus, si è un'eventualità che avevo considerato, ma in rete ho trovato un numero non insignificante di occorrenze per "fecha pautada" (tutti errori?) e quindi ho pensato di chiedere l'aiuto del forum


----------



## Necsus

A quanto pare la radice è la stessa (CLIC): "*pauta*, del latín _pacta _(“_pacto_”, “_convenio_”), es un término que permite hacer referencia a un modelo, ejemplo, normativa o regla".
E vedo che si usa l'espressione "(convención) pautada y pactada"...


----------



## Askman87

Visto il contesto, e leggendo la frase, direi che tradurla come " stabilita" o " concordata" possa andar bene.


----------



## Necsus

Però l'assenza di interventi da parte di utenti madrelingua farebbe pensare che non è un termine così comune in spagnolo...


----------



## Askman87

Io sinceramente non l'ho mai nè sentito nè trovato nelle varie traduzioni...

https://es-la.facebook.com/ViviendoconBrendaRodriguez/posts/736979793050506

Magari questo spunto può esserti utile...


----------



## Bresca

È sicuramente un errore di battitura, sta per "pactada". In spagnolo quello di solito che trovi "pautado" è la carta da scrivere (papel pautado=carta rigata).


----------



## King Crimson

Grazie Bresca, mi era rimasto il dubbio; quindi pensi che tutte le occorrenze di fecha pautada che si trovano in rete (e sono tante) siano errori?


----------



## chlapec

Hola King,
Dime, ¿de qué país es el proveedor? Yo nunca había oído el término para referirse a una fecha, pero es muy probable que se use en algunos países hispanoamericanos, como Argentina, Chile o República Dominicana, pues he consultado algunas de las entradas que nos da el buscador y proceden de allí. Es difícil que se trate de un error mecanográfico (y sobre todo que sea tan frecuente) porque la tecla U se encuentra bastante lejos de la C.


----------



## Bresca

King Crimson said:


> Grazie Bresca, mi era rimasto il dubbio; quindi pensi che tutte le occorrenze di fecha pautada che si trovano in rete (e sono tante) siano errori?


Per le versioni sudamericane dello spagnolo non metteri la mano sul fuoco, ma  in Spagna la sola cosa che conosco, uso e ho visto da sempre con questo aggettivo è appunto il "papel pautado" che si usa negli esami ufficiali, per esempio, e (con più righe) è il nome della carta usata dai musicisti per scrivere gli spartiti (con i pentagramma). 

E, per semplice logica, una "fecha pausada" vorrebbe dire una "data calmata", e non ha senso.


----------



## King Crimson

Non so se serva, ma il sospetto di Chlapec è fondato, il mittente è venezuelano. Bresca, è "pautada", non "pausada".
Ciao


----------



## Bresca

Grazie della correzione, non ce l'avrei fatta da solo,  ma in tutto il filo appare pausada, pautada e UNA volta quella buona, "pactada". Ma lo sapete che ci stanno i dizionari?


----------



## King Crimson

Bresca said:


> Grazie della correzione, non ce l'avrei fatta da solo,


 
Figurati, lieto di esserti stato utile. Comunque io ho sempre chiesto chiarimenti su "pautada" (che, tra l'altro, compare anche nel titolo della discussione), "pausada" l'hai introdotto tu (post 11) e "pactada" è stato indicato come possibile correzione nel caso in cui "pautada" fosse un errore, possibilità che non è una certezza visto che anche un altro madrelingua (post 10) ipotizza che possa trattarsi di un termine di origine ispano-americana, vista la frequenza con cui compare in internet.


----------



## chlapec

King Crimson said:


> ipotizza che possa trattarsi di un termine di origine ispano-americana, vista la frequenza con cui compare in internet.


Infatti, ne sono praticamente convinto.


----------



## 5-ht

Data  pattuita
Fecha pautada
Fecha pactada.
Pautar es figurado y significa establecer algo en precedencia.
Anche pattuire significa stabilire in precedenza.


----------



## Neuromante

Una fecha "pactada" es una que ha sido decidida previamente poniéndose de acuerdo. Del verbo "pactar"
Una fecha "pautada" es una que responde a unas normas, una secuencia de hechos, un esquema... Del verbo "pautar"


Segunda acepción del verbo "pautar" según la RAE: *Dar reglas o determinar el modo de ejecutar una acción.*


----------

